# How do we get rid of high 1 for 1



## Meme (Oct 23, 2022)

Do you guys know how to get rid of high number of 1 for 1 after inventory? Before inventory we got about 80 to 130 dpci a day. Just a couple days after inventory it jumped to over 1500. I tried to pulled then backstock and update the count but whole day seems like I've done anything. The number still high. Any advice? Thank you so much


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 23, 2022)

Inventory gets your on hands and your sales floor quantities much much more accurate than they were before. If your capacities aren’t right, your one for ones and priority pulls will skyrocket a couple days after inventory gets done, and it will take a lot of work to get them down.

Make sure you are fixing capacities as you pull and backstock so you don’t have to do extra work. It will take time but it should be back to normal once you get through it all once.


----------



## NKG (Oct 23, 2022)

Not to sound like a broken record but making sure sales floor quantity is correct vs what's on the shelf will jack up your 1 for 1s. I had the hardest time trying to get my team to understand that.


----------



## MrT (Oct 24, 2022)

You can't just fix the sfq either once it's in the pull it needs to be pulled for it to come out as well.  Pulls are always high after inventory.  There is no easy way to make it smaller, just has to be pulled completely


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Don’t pull , backstock and then fix counts . It’s the other way around you fix counts , pull and then you backstock with inventory audit so your on the floor , in the back and on hand are matching .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Don’t pull , backstock and then fix counts . It’s the other way around you fix counts , pull and then you backstock with inventory audit so your on the floor , in the back and on hand are matching .


How can you fix SFC if you don’t have all items present in the location to determine if SFC and SFQ are accurate?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 26, 2022)

Meme said:


> Do you guys know how to get rid of high number of 1 for 1


Fix your backroom and salesfloor data integrity, and don’t audit down unless you’re certain it isn’t anywhere and all freight and backstock are done and you know it isn’t in the reshop. Get it pulled, but make sure it’s pushed so it doesn’t end up INF’d or audited wrong.


----------

